# Bramley Apples



## Gingerlu212 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would like to plant a bramley apple tree in my garden in Abruzzo. Does anyone know what time of the year is the best time to plant apple trees?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's a big region both in area and altitude range.

The other issue is bare root? Potted? Will you be able to water or will you be counting on mother nature to rain?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gingerlu212 said:


> I would like to plant a bramley apple tree in my garden in Abruzzo. Does anyone know what time of the year is the best time to plant apple trees?


i have a freind in italy , italian who brought some bramely apple trees from england . container type . his whife now makes the best apple pies in italy 
altitude is imaterial as apples trive at any altitude and abruzzo is idial bit hot in the summer but set up some sort of water system for the first cupple of years after that they are on there own and in heavem by any altitude i mean were humans can live notn on top of the grand saso of couse 
as a matter of intrest what part of abruzzo are you gingerlu


----------



## Gingerlu212 (Mar 6, 2013)

I live outside a small town called Torricella Peligna which is in the Chieti province of abruzzo. We are 901 metres above sea level. I live here permanently so it is possible for me to water and care for the tree on a regular basis.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

pudd 2 said:


> altitude is imaterial as apples trive at any altitude and abruzzo is idial bit hot in the summer but set up some sort of water system for the first cupple of years after that they are on there own and in heavem by any altitude i mean were humans can live notn on top of the grand saso of couse
> as a matter of intrest what part of abruzzo are you gingerlu



At sea level fruit trees were in flower two months ago. At 900 metres the OP might have snow next month.

Cold hardiness isn't the issue. Too LITTLE cold is the issue. Apples (like most/all fruit trees) need a period of cold. I wouldn't be surprised if the real cold weather apples wouldn't fruit at sea level in southern Abruzzo. It doesn't get cold enough during the winter.

Ginger if the ground can be worked and you have the trees in containers go for it. If they're bare rooted I'd personally wait until autumn.


----------



## Gingerlu212 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for their advice it's greatly appreciated


----------

